# Exotic Vet in my area? Southern NH?



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Any one know of any Exotic Vet that deals with many small animals in southern NH area or anything?


----------



## AZDR_A (Mar 20, 2004)

I got these from the ARAV website. I would call each one, or those closest to you and ask what levels of specialty are.

Dr. George A. Messenger
15 Sanborn Rd
Concord, NH 03301 

Jenna Franklin, DVM
2 Hazelnut Lane
Londonderry, NH 03053 

Robert R. DeSena, MS, DVM
Marlborough Veterinary Clinic
PO Box 547
115 Main St
Marlborough, NH 03455-2132 

Dennis J. Chmiel Jr.
2 Boutwell Rd
Mont Vernon, NH 03057-1618 

Dr Anthony M. Guerino
VCA Animal Medical Center
1550 Woodbury Ave
Portsmouth, NH 03801-3224 

Dr Michael A. Dutton
Weare Animal Hospital
91 N Stark Hwy
Weare, NH 03281-4636


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Wow, thanks. Are these listed as specialty vets?


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks Amanda! I didn't know we had any around here.

Unfortunately, those may come in handy someday... :roll:


----------

